# Kudos to Curtis



## armyturner (Jan 15, 2012)

I am down south of San Antonio working and decided to contact Curtis to see if I could come by to pick up some Cactus Juice and pick his brain about stabilizing. He told me to come on up. Well, about a mile or so from his house my truck broke down. After contacting a towing company, I called him to let him know that I was not going to make it. He said "I'll be right there". He told me about a trusted mechanic, and we followed the tow truck there and got the truck dropped off. 

We talked about rental cars but he told me that he would like to get in touch with his mother, as she had an extra vehicle that I might be able to borrow. He couldn't get her on the phone, so we headed to Enterprise only to find out that they were already closed. We went on over to his shop and sat around and talked until about 8:00 pm. He called his mother again and secured a truck for me to use for a couple of days.

I had only talked to Curtis once or twice prior to meeting him yesterday. He treated me like he had known me all his life. Sometimes you wonder if there are many good people left out there. Curtis and his family are some of those good people. I can't say how much I appreciate what he has done for me.

If any of you are ever down in his neck of the woods, I would recommend that you give him a call and get to know him a little better.


----------



## el_d (Jan 15, 2012)

Yepp great guy....


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 15, 2012)

I knew he was a great guy but wow.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great story, thanks for posting it. Way to go Curtis.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 15, 2012)

Sounds like Curtis' heart is as big as his State.  Good going Curtis.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 15, 2012)

+1 on the kindness of Curtis!


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 15, 2012)

That's the same Curtis I know then. 

DAve


----------



## bitshird (Jan 15, 2012)

Stories like that remind me why I still like the IAP, there are some very fine people here. and folks like Curtis are why I stick around, .
Y'all didn't go chasing down any drunk drivers did you, or was his Mom out on Patrol .. 
I still remember the time they helped get a few drunks off the road.
 I thought my side would split I laughed so hard. 
I sure missed going to SWAT and meeting a few of the Texas turners.


----------



## onewaywood (Jan 15, 2012)

It doesn't get any better than that.WOW


----------



## leehljp (Jan 15, 2012)

Curtis won't take any slack when we get out of line on this forum but he will give all he can to those in need. That is his character! It is good to see that kind of people around!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey, Curtis is a Texan.... that's just the way they roll.


----------



## jscola (Jan 15, 2012)

Curtis is a great guy!! Went visit him about 2 years ago . when I went to visit a neice in Texas He couldent have been nicer!!. He gave me some blanks & wouldent take any money & said consider it Texas hospitality. Thanks again Curtis, Joe from MI


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 16, 2012)

jscola said:


> Curtis is a great guy!!




Oh yea?

He came up to CT and I bought him dinner and then never heard from him again!

OK I lied....... I think I talked to him once since but for some reason he just won't return my phone calls anymore so I just gave up. Maybe he's to busy keeping you guys in line to talk to the little people anymore


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments, guys!  I appreciate it!

And Gin n Tonic...I did call you a month or so ago and left a message for you.  You did not return my call either!  I am not to busy but have been super busy with personal things last year (as you know) and then trying to figure out how to make a living this year since homebuilding has gone belly up around here.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 17, 2012)

MesquiteMan said:


> I am not to busy but have been super busy with personal things last year (as you know) and then trying to figure out how to make a living this year since homebuilding has gone belly up around here.



I really wish you would speak English.I am not busy but have been super busy seems like a contradiction to me. 

I p.m'd you at least a dozen times and got 1 response. According to my phone records I have called you 16 times in the last year and you called me once so I guess it's all on me.

No worries though, all the best to you my "friend". Perhaps Texas hospitality only applies in Texas.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Texas hospitality only applies in Texas.
> ...


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 17, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> Gin N' Tonic said:
> 
> 
> > MesquiteMan said:
> ...


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 17, 2012)

How on earth do we go from this:




armyturner said:


> Sometimes you wonder if there are many good people left out there. Curtis and his family are some of those good people. I can't say how much I appreciate what he has done for me.





armyturner said:


>




to this:




Gin N' Tonic said:


> I'm a Yankee and DAMN proud of it!
> Remember, we won the war.
> 
> 
> ...




in two pages?  As they say on Monday Night Football "C'mon Man"


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 17, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> How on earth do we go from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all in fun.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 17, 2012)

yankees. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 18, 2012)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> jscola said:
> 
> 
> > Curtis is a great guy!!
> ...


Alright, Curtis, I spent way too much time in Yankee Land and have an idea of what goes for 'fine eating' up there.  So for the big question, Just what did they try to feed you, some of that Yankee food?  I tried to get a milk shake up there.  What was brought to me was a glass of flavored milk, no ice cream in it, jsut milk with some favoring in it.  YUCK!  If that is the best they can offer a true Southern Gentleman for sustenance, then I fully understand not answering his missives.:biggrin:
Charles


----------



## Tanner (Jan 18, 2012)

Reading posts by Curtis over the years has shown me he's an awesome guy.  I hope to meet him one day.  I'm sure when I do meet him, I'll leave a better man.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 18, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Alright, Curtis, I spent way too much time in Yankee Land and have an idea of what goes for 'fine eating' up there.  So for the big question, Just what did they try to feed you, some of that Yankee food?  I tried to get a milk shake up there.  What was brought to me was a glass of flavored milk, no ice cream in it, jsut milk with some favoring in it.  YUCK!  If that is the best they can offer a true Southern Gentleman for sustenance, then I fully understand not answering his missives.:biggrin:
> Charles



You seriously went to the WRONG yankee place wherever you went.   Up here we have places that use real ice cream, real flavorings (strawberry etc), and bring you the shake out in the metal blender cup and a glass so there no waste of the 'extra'.    Hmmm... speaking of waist - that explains alot...:biggrin:

(Although most mid westerners would call ourselves "yanks", but the temps definately keeps us from being southerners.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 18, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Gin N' Tonic said:
> 
> 
> > jscola said:
> ...



1) YOU are now officially banned from ever coming north of the Mason-Dixon line again!

2) The term Southern Gentleman is an oxymoron!

3) I gave Neil and Curtis a choice of places to go to and they chose the place we had dinner at and it was a fine choice.

4) I told them to order whatever they wanted from the menu.

5) It was NOT Yankee food, We dined at a fine Italian restaurant.

6) If you want a real milk shake then don't buy it at McDonalds. Are you dummer n' a box of hammers or what?

7) Ever heard the term Yankee Ingenuity? Ever wonder why there is no southern equivalent?  See the second sentence of #6. :tongue:


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 18, 2012)

Redneck engineering > yankee ingenuity


----------



## wolftat (Jan 18, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Gin N' Tonic said:
> 
> 
> > jscola said:
> ...


 Sorry about the food, next time you come up around here let me know and I will get some lard boiled up and throw a possum in it for you.:biggrin:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 18, 2012)

Curtis is yankee by proxy and has great taste. Ask him where his parents had a vacation home. That's right, in the great green state of Vermont. Hurry back Curtis, it's almost time to make Maple syrup again and we are short of help.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 18, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> Redneck engineering




Ok, You asked for it. Here's an example of Redneck engineering at it's finest.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 18, 2012)

wolftat said:


> ctubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Gin N' Tonic said:
> ...




No Neil, to make him feel really at home we'll have to throw in a 'Dillo (Armadillo for us Yankees) and fry up some roadrunner


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 18, 2012)

silly yankees.

down here, it's a "diller"

or a TX speedbump.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 18, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> silly yankees.
> 
> down here, it's a "diller"
> 
> or a TX speedbump.


 And how are the Cowboys doing this year??????? I haven't been watching much.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 18, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> silly yankees.
> 
> down here, it's a "diller"
> 
> or a TX speedbump.



That's because you backwards-a$* country bumbkins can't speak English!
A little north of you in Arkansas they're called 'dillos


I think Louis Gossett Jr. was right when he said "ain't nuthin' come from Texas but steers and Q#33@s and I didn't see no horns on that boy. :wink:


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 18, 2012)

wolftat said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > silly yankees.
> ...


 
I wouldn't know - don't root for them. Most anyone down here in Houston will tell you that the Cowgirls of Dallas is a yankee team. In fact, Dallas is a yankee city. :biggrin:



Gin N' Tonic said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > silly yankees.
> ...


 
it's "bumpkin" and don't dare say we can't speak English. When you start pronouncing all the letters in your state's name - then you can criticize. :biggrin:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 18, 2012)

If any of yall southerners want to visit Vermont, let me know and I'll meet you at the border in my hay truck and vouch for you.:biggrin:
Curtis is all set from his last visit. I gave him the state password!


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jan 19, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> wolftat said:
> 
> 
> > The Penguin said:
> ...




I stand corrected. I work with a Bumbkin (hot country chick) You are a bumpkin.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't been entertained like this since the pigs got out and grandma took after them on her roller blades. :biggrin: Carrying her hockey stick.


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

wolftat said:


> ctubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Gin N' Tonic said:
> ...


 
Seriously??? Throw a possum in some boiled lard???? Goes to show what those dang yankees know.... Possum is soooo much better on the BBQ pit


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 20, 2012)

on the pit?

I like mine with some rice.


----------

